# Interesting B8s and a Widebody C6 Caught Cold Weather Testing, Including Believed S4



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

One of the most knowledgeable readers on these forums PerL made an interesting post in the Audi Lounge forum on this site. 

_Quote »_A journalist and photographer from the small Norwgian newspaper AB24.no (local paper for Bodø, Norway) got a small scoop when they stopped at a local Shell to pump gas. In to the station rolled 6 Audis with German, Swedish and Estonian plates. WIth the infamous Swedish testing town Arvidsjaur not far from Bodø, the photographer quickly pulled out his camera, to the Audi people's disliking. After a couple of minutes, the crew calmed down, and said, what you see here is what is in stores in a year's time.
Link to article (Norwegian text, of course) http://www.ab24.no/default.asp...ang=1
And some of the many pictures...








Angry car test guy!
















Wide A6
















CLick the link above and see more pics at the bottom of the page!

















That burgundy looks to be a B8 S4. It may or may not use the S-line chin (note the difference in the top pic from the standard A4). Also, note the quad tips. Those are also the same S-car alloy as the S8.


----------



## JayJetta (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: Interesting B8s and a Widebody C6 Caught Cold Weather Te ... ([email protected])*

excelllent scoup! I got rid of my B6 last year and miss it a lot. This new B8 is callin me big time!


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Interesting B8s and a Widebody C6 Caught Cold Weather Te ... (JayJetta)*

i want those 12" roof mount rally lights


----------

